# Basement 1/2 bath--full bath conversion



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW! You went all out. It's funny how a small job snowballs into a full on renovation. I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come. Congratulations. It turned out very nice.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like the blue tiles. Very nice job!


----------

